
Farthest galaxy group yet identified: EGS77 dates to 680M-year-old universe - bookofjoe
https://arxiv.org/abs/2001.00873
======
masonic
Actual title: Onset of Cosmic Reionization: Evidence of An Ionized Bubble
Merely 680 Myrs after the Big Bang

(The universe is _way_ older than 680Myrs)

